# Healthy (kinda) Fatty with Qview



## jdawg (Feb 2, 2012)

I put a twist on the fatty and it turned out pretty good.

I didn't have any sausage so I looked around and came up with the following:

Boneless skinless chicken breasts

Package of bacon

Some pizza fixings

What to do with this stuff?

Tenderize / smash chicken and make bacon weave








Add some cheese







Some meat







Roll it up and place in smoker







Check on it







Remove it







Cut


----------



## handcannon32x (Feb 2, 2012)

Looks like they turned out pretty good.  I might have to try that some time.


----------



## sprky (Feb 2, 2012)




----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 3, 2012)

They look delicious! Great job!


----------

